# Simple daily health checks for your Cockapoos



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We have just added an article to the Cockapoo Owners Club website on simple routine health checks you can carry out to ensure your Cockapoos are healthy. We thought this would be useful for all owners but particularly owners with new puppies. 

Routine health checks

As always we reccomend that if you are worried about your dogs you should always seek veterinary advice.


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for posting this Sezra, very useful info to keep to hand.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Sarah.

Just checked Nacho's testicles - haven't fiddled with them before - poor boy didn't know what was going on. I have noticed he has a pea sized not raised black spot on one of his sacks. Looks like a human mole. Is this normal? Don't have a clue if he has anymore on his body because he is soooo fluffy. I'm not really concerned but will keep an eye on it. Can dogs get moles/freckles like humans? x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Thanks Sarah.
> 
> Just checked Nacho's testicles - haven't fiddled with them before - poor boy didn't know what was going on. I have noticed he has a pea sized not raised black spot on one of his sacks. Looks like a human mole. Is this normal? Don't have a clue if he has anymore on his body because he is soooo fluffy. I'm not really concerned but will keep an eye on it. Can dogs get moles/freckles like humans? x


It could just be a skin pigmentation but I would maybe just call your vet or take Nacho in just to get it checked out. It appears dogs can get moles and like humans these need to be kept an eye on. Not being an expert myself I would ask for a professional opinion and then it will put your mind at rest.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep am going to the vets on Monday to discuss the possibilities of 'studding' and sorting out his health tests so will take him with me.  Thanks Sarah. x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

No problems, I didn't want to worry you but always think if there is ever any doubt it is better to check.  x


----------

